# My lineart is shaky...



## Murphy (Mar 4, 2009)

When I use my tablet. ): I usually use Photoshop for drawing, or Corel Painter (the programs that came with my tablet. *Cheapass 8D*)

Anyway, I try to use different methods to make it not-so-shaky looking, but none of them work. Anyone have any advice for me? c:


----------



## Pachabel (Mar 5, 2009)

Is the driver installed properly? Sometimes that's a problem. Are you new (mostly) to a tablet? Because sometimes that's a factor too (It took a long time before I had stable pen-control)


----------



## Murphy (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, I'm fairly new. I got it for Christmas, and only use it from time to time. 

I don't know if it's properly installed, how do you tell?


----------



## Katastrofeas (Mar 5, 2009)

I ended up ditching the tablet and using traditional media, that helped XP


Honestly though, it takes practice. 

One thing to point you in the right direction, (and if you are not a total newbie, excuse me and disregard this advice) make quick strokes!

If you try and draw your lines slowly, they will come out all zig-zaggy, I don't care what tablet you are using.


----------



## Pachabel (Mar 5, 2009)

Murphy said:


> Yes, I'm fairly new. I got it for Christmas, and only use it from time to time.
> 
> I don't know if it's properly installed, how do you tell?



If the lines shake AS your drawing them (As in you start drawing and they go all over the place Kinda similar to this squiggle I drew up to illustrate) , you may be wise to reinstall your driver. If it's more 'I draw for a while and then it runs away with me', it may just be a control thing.

My first lines were shaky and fail on mine. X__X


----------



## Sarakazi (Mar 5, 2009)

My lines are shaky, too. Here's what I do to get around this:

Make the image you are outlining REALLY BIG. At least twice the size of what you want the final image to be. If I'm outlining a sketch in Photoshop that I drew on paper, I scan it in at at least 200 ppi. Outline the large image, and when you're done, size the image down. When it's sized down, it usually makes the lines smoother.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 5, 2009)

Make sure your tablet is not plugged into a hub. Plug it directly into the computer's USB ports. Make sure you're also not too close to the monitor, sometimes there's interference between radios, monitors etc...


----------



## NightWolf714 (Mar 5, 2009)

Another bit of advice is to check how close your tablet is to the computer. I didn't know that they needed some space when I first got mine. If your tablet is right ontop of the computer, the cursor of the pen will shake horribly.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll keep practicing, and keep everyones words of wisdom in mind. x3


----------



## Stained (Mar 8, 2009)

And if all else fails, go for the pen tool. It'll take longer, not only to use but to get used to, but in the end, you'll always get smooth lines. If you are going to use the pen tool, and you're still new with the tablet, use the mouse, it gives more control.


----------



## Koze (Mar 9, 2009)

Take quick, short strokes. You're less likely to fuck up.


----------

